
It’s Not JavaScript “Tool Fatigue”, It’s JavaScript Bullshit Fatigue - mrannedev
https://medium.com/@mrannedev/it-s-not-javascript-tool-fatigue-it-s-javascript-bullsh-t-fatigue-5f90f81423fb#.ge21jkr0h
======
lightblade
No where that mentions Broccoli. Broccoli isn't that new. I think it deserves
a mention.

Broccoli is a build tool and not a task runner. You can use Grunt or Gulp to
drive it. Heck, you can use make if you want.

First time users often found there's a steep learning curve to get started.
But the effort is well worth it because of its architecture and philosophy.
The problem with Grunt and Gulp has always been trying to combine incompatible
plugins together. This never happens with Broccoli plugins.

